# للبيع انواع صاعقه كهرباء للدفاع عن النفس



## السموالملكي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

صاعقه كهرباء للدفاع عن النفس

شحن كهرباء 220 واط

على شكل جوال -- العقرب -- العصاء

نفس الصور

يوجد بها كشاف 

الموقع الرياض

السعر 250 الى 350 ر يال

يـــوجــد اقـلام لـــيـــزررر 50 واط ( 250 ر يال )

اي استفسار ارجوا الاتصال على الجوال دخولي على انت قليل جدا 

0566924040




..[/URL]


----------



## tjarksa (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: للبيع انواع صاعقه كهرباء للدفاع عن النفس*

موفق بإذن الله .


----------

